# Ugly Guns, who has em?



## ShoerFast (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh Dingeryotie, any one?

Think I am getting partial to ugly guns!

Got a few now, and its getting worst.

Entertaining a little horse-trading and see a Glock 20SF on the horizon, but am very happy with the range results of this 23 !







Is there any help? Can any one talk me out of this downfall?

If there is any interest in an ugly gun contest, post them. When all the results are in, I'll post a picture


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## ShoerFast (Jul 3, 2012)

RandyMac said:


>



Stiff competition!

That is up there! With out even cheating with a little rust and most of her blueing!

She does have nice lines in her trigger-guard and trigger, otherwise I would have to have me one of them!



Edit: I remember the picture-frame with the dated ballistic samples!


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## jdc123 (Jul 3, 2012)

stihl sawing said:


>



Absolutely beautiful, in a utilitarian, social purposes sort of way.


----------



## derwoodii (Jul 4, 2012)

My Ruger 96 levers been described as butt ugly, not at all as true western levers should be, but I like em.
My Ruger no1 some say eeeww its only git room for one.
I just pimped my 7615 twas a nice neat rifle now dunno its left me unsure if i done the right thing taccoolwank I say myself but I had to see how it came up, what say you?

http://www.arboristsite.com/stickies/175005-262.htm#post3727479


----------



## A10egress (Jul 4, 2012)

91/30's.... I got two of the ugly bastards next to my sexy as hell K98k's


----------



## TonyRumore (Jul 26, 2012)

08/15 Maxim


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 31, 2012)

That gun is a beauty randy.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 31, 2012)

Now this is an ugly old gun.


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 31, 2012)

stihl sawing said:


> That gun is a beauty randy.



That it is. 
I take it out every month and make sure it is still pretty.
I'll be sad when I to sell it.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 31, 2012)

One on the left is ugly


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 31, 2012)

Third one from the top is ugly, A good shooter though. Valmet.


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## AT sawyer (Aug 1, 2012)

Those aren't particularly ugly guns. I once deer hunted with a guy who shot a small button buck way back on the mountain and spent half a day dragging it back to camp. When he arrived, his gun (Mossberg 12ga. pump) was thoroughly beaten up -- stock gouged and splintered, barrel scratched down to bare metal, receiver abraded, and the whole gun covered in dirt stuck on with deer blood. Seems he didn't want to carry the gun in one hand and drag the deer with the other, so he stuck the 'ol Moss up inside the deer's body cavity for the drag out. However, about every 50 feet or so the gun would slide out and land on the fire road. Several miles of this made for the ugliest gun I ever saw before or since. 

No pic, but if I had one the moderators would censor it for hideousness.


----------



## ft. churchill (Aug 1, 2012)

Any of these firearms would look beautiful if : they fired, had a full magazine, and I or my family was in dire straits.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## ShoerFast (Aug 6, 2012)

AT sawyer said:


> Those aren't particularly ugly guns. I once deer hunted with a guy who shot a small button buck way back on the mountain and spent half a day dragging it back to camp. When he arrived, his gun (Mossberg 12ga. pump) was thoroughly beaten up -- stock gouged and splintered, barrel scratched down to bare metal, receiver abraded, and the whole gun covered in dirt stuck on with deer blood. Seems he didn't want to carry the gun in one hand and drag the deer with the other, so he stuck the 'ol Moss up inside the deer's body cavity for the drag out. However, about every 50 feet or so the gun would slide out and land on the fire road. Several miles of this made for the ugliest gun I ever saw before or since.
> 
> No pic, but if I had one the moderators would censor it for hideousness.



And we know how people are, show them the picture and they will want to see the video!

Funny story!

Friend of my late Grandpa always hunted with us, back in the day. Northern Minnesota.

One year my Grandpa's friend brought his preacher to hint with us.

We were real cautious about using a cuss word, and it was warring us down a little always being so dang (oops!) polite.

The Preacher shot a nice buck one particular warm afternoon. And that is when that Preacher realised he forgot his knife in camp .

Not a problem, the Preacher thought. He lined that ol buck out on his back, and figured he could shoot him a zipper down the buck's belly!

Somehow your stories visual paints a good picture, cause that ol shotgun must have looked a lot like that Preacher!

That Preacher was covered, what a mess! 

Silver linking in every cloud, right?

That Preacher must have been part coal-minner for some of the words he knew! The camp was not walking on egg-shells after that! 

What a fun year that was. The year that Forgetting Your knife Can make a Preacher Cuss, as we chose to label it!

Thanks!


----------



## ShoerFast (Aug 6, 2012)

RandyMac said:


>



That one is up on the list!

Wonder of there is more collector value of there are bite-marks on the butt-stock?

As they could be turned around and used as a club when they were out of ammo.


----------



## ShoerFast (Aug 6, 2012)

stihl sawing said:


> Third one from the top is ugly, A good shooter though. Valmet.



The top one is just way so George Jetson to be on an ugly list.

If it ever does make an ugly list, it will be like 2080 and guns shoot disintegrating rays, unless you use the 'make small' setting!


----------

